# Cruise ships sent packing



## Bellbird (Jan 8, 2023)

It is about time, NZ waters get too much 'waste' in the water from these ships. 
https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/new-...-zealand-s-shores-over-biosecurity-rules.html


----------



## Bella (Jan 8, 2023)

There's nothing I like about cruise ships. As far as I'm concerned, they can send them_ all_ packing!


----------



## Disgustedman (Jan 8, 2023)

I've heard from so many the passengers throw out everything including sanitary washing and don't get me started about kids. If I ever go on a cruise, it's because I've become ready to accept my fate.


----------



## oldman (Monday at 7:08 AM)

One of the things that I have never done is to take a cruise. My wife keeps bringing it up and I keep telling her to book one, but this has been going on for years and yet, still no cruise. So, does she really want to go? I’m beginning to think she is toying with me.


----------



## Bellbird (Monday at 1:16 PM)

I always fancied going on a cruise, but I don't think it is as idylic as I first thought.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Yesterday at 7:19 PM)

Well, there’s cruising, and then there’s cruising….  Took the whole fam on a Carnival cruise. Grandkids had a great time, and we enjoyed the excursions, but the onboard experience was less than ideal.  Then Dave and I took a Viking ocean cruise. Way different experience. Also way more expensive. Dave says cruising feels like a real vacation, which is high praise for he who is a control freak. I think cruise lines are much more environmentally conscious these days.


----------



## RadishRose (Yesterday at 8:58 PM)

Bella said:


> There's nothing I like about cruise ships. As far as I'm concerned, they can send them_ all_ packing!


They should all be grounded. Use them for housing, on the ground with normal sanitation systems, etc.


----------

